# Sheepshead Weight Estimate



## iJabo

Went to Pickens and sat in the car waiting on rain more than anything, but in a small weather window, we managed to snag 2 in the rain. This one was definitely my biggest sheepshead.

I had no scale, but he measured 20 inches to the fork and was pretty chunky. 
Can anyone put an honest number on this fish so I don't have to fib about it?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

6 1/4lbs


----------



## iJabo

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 6 1/4lbs


Alright, I pegged him at about 7, but I'm honestly terrible at weight estimates. Good to see I'm not grossly overshooting anymore.


----------



## ChileRelleno

5.75#


----------



## JoeZ

I'd guess 5-6 pounds.


----------



## ThaFish

20" just to the fork? I'd bet money that it's closer to +-7 lbs.


----------



## NKlamerus

I'm gonna go with 6.5, maybe 7 If he is full of shells lol


----------



## Chapman5011

6.11 lbs


----------



## AndyS

6.13


----------



## Pier#r

You can measure the length and girth of a fish and fairly accurately determine the weight using a calculator such as this (use bass for sheepshead, redfish, drum, etc.)...
http://www.mepps.com/resources/fish-weight-calculator/

So a 20" length X a 18" girth would be 6.00 pounds,
but a 20" length X a 19" girth would be 6.33 pounds

Definitely a nice sized sheepshead!
BTW, it takes at least 8 years to grow one that size.


----------



## TJ Hooker

Throw that foot in there and I would say 9.2lbs


----------



## Try'n Hard

dude! you def. got some issues if that's your arm, foot and your taking that pic.....nice fish though!


----------



## nathar

You have little feet and hands. 2 lbs tops.


----------



## Jason

Who cares...gooden! And not to mention you got into my foot thread!!!


----------



## t time

great catch bro he's a big boy I'm the guy with the net


----------



## hjorgan

3.17515 kilos
So the European and Chinese members can relate.


----------



## Boat-Dude

How in the hell did you get your foot and arm on the cooler at the same time, I say 14lbs.


----------



## squirrel

Pier#r said:


> BTW, it takes at least 8 years to grow one that size.



Interesting fact!
Nice fish!!!


----------

